# Whites tree frogs nose



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what this could be?










Fungal?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

coud he iof been nose rubbing?


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Ouch, he's got a poorly


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

That's a nose rub. They're famous for it. What are you keeping it/them in?


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Awwww poor lil Kermit (i know original name!)

He's in a exo terra.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

top the substrate up to the top of the glass below the door. They can't figure out why they can't crawl out and start nose rubbing. Either that or cover the outside of the lower part with black paper.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

it looks sore poor little thing.


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> top the substrate up to the top of the glass below the door. They can't figure out why they can't crawl out and start nose rubbing. Either that or cover the outside of the lower part with black paper.


 
Hi Stuart

Thank you - i've banked all his subsaturate up the sides, fingers crossed this will help :2thumb:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

No probs..I have my Whites' in a 60x45x45 exoterra with the substrate level with the opening, I had one start rubbing when i first got them and since I topped the substrate up, no more rubbing, they just leap out when the door is opened tho', oh and they bite anything that moves too. One went out onto the cat's head and bit its ear once:lol2:


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

HA HA HA

He's due for a bigger exo, and he's never bitten, but i think he's trying to learn to croak!


----------

